# walton county



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

anyone catching pompano in walton county? been out a few times but no pompano. plenty of whiting and cats tho


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I went to the access by Goat Feathers today and caught one 15"er on a dead shrimp nice and fat fished 2 sets for about 2.5 hrs.


----------

